
Ask HN: Carrier advice, a bit confused - amrx101
Little background. I am a three year experienced Python Backend dev. Currently I work for a start up that pays well. I am at crossroad currently. I am juggling couple of carrier choices but cant seem to decide which way to go.<p>Options<p><pre><code>  1. Slog on LC and aim for BigN.
  2. I already know JavaScript and have built front 
     ends. Pick up React and along with Python 
     transition into a Full Stack dev.
  3. Take a plunge into Machine Learning.
</code></pre>
I am unable to choose among the three. I would appreciate if you guys could critique each of the choice. I am really looking to a discussion over these three options. Thanks.
======
cimmanom
I think maybe the term you're looking for is not "carrier" (which people think
of as a cell phone service provider) but "career". You might get more
responses if you reposted with the correct spelling.

~~~
amrx101
I have hid that submission. I feel like fucking dumb donkey :(. My career
aspirational thinking is hold on now as I got some good deal in the current
job.

~~~
cimmanom
please don't feel dumb. Everyone makes spelling mistakes and typos.

